# Sticky  NOPI NATIONALS Supershow - Atlanta - Sept 22-23, 2012 - Atlanta Dragway



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

​
NOPI NATIONALS is returning Sept 22-23, 2012. We hope this is welcome news and that you and/or your club will make plans to attend.

It’s at a new venue: Atlanta Dragway. It’s a world class Drag Racing facility that’s just as large as the former venue. It’s location is about 60 miles north of Atlanta. There is a link on the website that shows hotels, restaurants and shopping all within 1 mile of the track so it’s not in the middle of nowhere. All car show participants will also have the option to drag race their vehicles if that’s of interest to you. 

100 Show Classes: This will be a "WINNERS ONLY" car show. The number of winners per class will be determined by the division and the number of entries in each class. Details are on the website. There will aslo be a "Best of Show" chosen for each of 3 divisions with a special award and $1000 each. All awards are custom crystal glass awards. 

Car Clubs or Web Site Groups:
If your club will be attending, please forward me your club or group logo and link to your website so we can add it to the “club participation” page on NOPINATIONALS.com. Email info is on the Club Participation page of NOPINATIONALS.com

More details will be posted as they become finalized at NOPINATIONALS.com

What are the NOPI NATIONALS ?
 NOPI NATIONALS GALLERY 

What are the Car Show Classes?
 CAR SHOW CLASSES 

Show Info: 800-277-6674 x204 • M-F 9-6 EST or email [email protected]

It won’t be the same without you


----------

